# very new to IVF



## Ruby Tuesday (May 16, 2007)

Hi There,

I have just stumbled upon this website and not sure if this is right for me. My situation is I have a daughter conceived naturally 2 years ago. Having trouble falling pregnant with number 2. After lots of tests Consultant has advised us to go down the IVF route. I started taking my drugs only on Monday.I am 33 and my DH is 34.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I have moved your posts to the Secondary Infertility board as there are lots of other ladies in your position 

What clinic/hospital are you having treatment at ? You may find there is an active running thread on either the IVF or ICSI boards of ladies having treatment at the same place and you may like to chat with them.

There is also a Cycle Buddies board of ladies who are going through treatment at the same time...where you can all chat & support one another....here's the link to the May/June cyclers....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=62.0

There is also the Introductions board where you may like to give a little information about yourself and "meet" other FF newbies...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Ruby and welcome to the secondary IF thread
we have a daily post board where we post as often or as little as we like and we are all in the same position just at different stages of tx etc.  Please come over and post a message and don't worry about getting to know everyone as it will soon  happen and we are all very friendly.
Good luck with your tx and you will find everything you need on this web site so just go searching.
If you need any help just ask.
love
susie
just over to post a rant about my hospital on the secondary IF daily messages thread! as its a great way to let off steam as well.


----------



## samblue (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Ruby!

Welcome! It's nice her and i've learnt a lot (everyone seems to know so much!)

I've already done my daily ramble on daily messages, so pop over and join in!

Take care kiddo & keep your chin-up!

luv sam xx


----------



## samblue (Apr 5, 2007)

der, i meant to say 'nice here' not 'her'  

top tip - proof read before you post!! xxx


----------



## honeyprincess (Jun 6, 2006)

Hiya
Welcome to the site, youre in the right place!

Good luck with your ivf  

talk soon i hope x


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (May 16, 2007)

Hi Laura,

How was your appointment?

I am under Shirley Oaks (croydon) and will be having the treatment at the Bridge. I only started my nasal spray yesterday so really early days. 

I am so sad to hear all the other couples who are having trouble and have no children, the problem is with having a child already is you are exposed to pregnant girls all the time at play groups and post natal friends it has been hard for us but hopefully we will get what we want soon!

ruby x


----------



## honeyprincess (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Ruby

Thanks for asking, it was very scary, everything feel 'real' now, anyway gotta have the usual tests, bloods, baseline scan, hsg? We go back 24th July to review results and c if we need just donor insem or ivf with donor sperm! 
Im a huge wimp and af is due any day now so not looking forward 2 the bloods i HATE needles, I even cried this morning cuz i couldnt get an app 4 bloods so it means i have to go and sit n wait in the hospital where they rush u in and out so they will hurt me, as you can c im not feeling positive bout this as i cant even go 4 bloods so how am i gonna actually have tx? 

Anyway so how is the nasal spray going, i dont really have a clue about ivf so u will have to explain! 

Wishing u all the luck and baby dust in the world!!!
Lots of love 
Laura xx


----------

